# Need a salt and sugar free rub recipe



## jtj

Ok, Im having to face reality in life with heart conditions and other ailments running rampant in my family and my own health. 

My wife and I have sought some advice from a dietician on losing weight and eating better. While I was afraid this would cut out my bbq eatin' all together, MUCH to my surprise, I was told the plan for us was to actually go high protein / no gluten / no processed sugar type of diet. While this still doesnt sound like a ton of fun considering I have always taken the signs at a buffet that says "all you can eat" as a personal challenge, We were told that our diets for the next few months would consist mainly of hi protein items like:

red beef/bison (no pork at all)

eggs

turkey

raw vegetables

This brings me to my request, she said grilling/smoking was actually pretty great for cooking the meat, BUT I cant use ANY salt or sugar in the rubs or seasoning at any time on the meat... To me that sounded like " you can have all the guns you want, but you dont get any bullets"

I used to make my own rubs, but found that Head Country was pretty similar in taste and was easier to buy at the store. Like all commercially available rubs, I discovered it is mostly salt. 

I cant be the only one who has had to cut back/eliminate these things from my diet. If anyone else has been here/does this, Id LOVE your input on a salt and sugar free rub for brisket and turkeys.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Just leave the salt and sugar out of the recipe, or use a sugar alternative.



~Martin


----------



## smoking b

Can you use stevia or something else in place of sugar & a salt substitute like no salt or nu salt?


----------



## illinoishokie

I use a homemade rub that per 2 cup yield congestive one Tbs of kosher salt and one Tbs of Lawry's, which is about as low sodium as rubs get. You're absolutely right about commercial runs being loaded with salt. For Christmas Eve I did some ribs, and I wanted to see how my homemade rub stacked up against Plowboys Yardbird rub. I was shocked how much saltier the Yardbird rub was than my own when tasted side by side.

The problem I foresee would be the no sugar. I use a brown sugar and paprika base, and I can hardly imagine a sugar free rub. But I know Memphis style rubs use significantly less sugar than the Kansas City style that I prefer, so I've suggest Googling Memphis rub recipes as a starting point. Or actually, I'll do it for you...

http://southernfood.about.com/od/bbqsaucemarinade/r/bl30418a.htm

The recipe calls for only 2 Tbs of brown sugar as opposed to the 3/4 cup that my Kansas City style recipe calls for. I know that Splenda and Sugar Twin make a brown sugar substitute, and I bet you could use a Stevia extract too.

Good luck.


----------



## badmoont2

I am diabetic and so have to avoid sugar. Here's a mop I use on pork and poultry and beef.

1 stick butter

1tbs. apple juice

1tbs. apple cider vinegar

2tsp. paprika

1tsp. garlic powder

1tsp. onion powder

1tsp. black pepper

1tsp. Worcester sauce

Chipotle pepper to taste

Your dietitian may not like the butter, but perhaps you could sub olive oil or coconut oil. It makes a nice bark and the folks I have served it to seem to like it. I would just make my rub without sugar or salt and play it by ear from there. What you come up with will be different but still taste good The smoke flavor will still be there and that's what makes it unique..

Here's some pork country ribs and chuck I applied my mop to. The CSR's are ready to pull.













IMG_1642.JPG



__ badmoont2
__ Dec 30, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj

Here is some info that will be of benefit...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/15/yawye

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113111/lowering-salts-sugars-and-fats


----------



## jtj

Thanks for the info guys. Talking with my wife and looking over the paperwork more, I am able to clarify, we have a 14 day cleanse period with no salt or sugar among many other things, then we can have 1 tbsp of salt a day max. The sugar thing is absolutely zero sugar, and after 14 days no processed sugars ( we can start eating fruits etc then, just no sugar).

I will have to ask about the substitutes but i would think the bigger thing is the substitutes wont caremelize like real sugar. That being said, i will be able to have all the raw honey or agave nectar I want. I have been using raw honey in my coffee for a year now instead of sugar to help with seasonal allergies, and its a really good substitute. I am thinking this might be the ticket, doing something like a honey baked ham glaze instead of a dry rub.  

Regardless, its going to be a big adjustment for our household. Food and eating ( namely bbq, i grill & smoke at least twice a week, year round) is basically what our family bonds together with. Im going to be a bear giving up my dr. Pepper and sweet tea, but I dont want to end up dead before im 50 either.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Here is a copy cat Memphis rub based on Charlie Vergos' Rendezvous rub.  No sugar and not a lot of salt.

*Ingredients*
8 tablespoons paprika
4 tablespoons powdered garlic
4 tablespoons mild chili powder
3 tablespoons ground black pepper
3 tablespoons kosher salt  - leave this out if you like or lower the amount
4 teaspoons whole yellow mustard seed
1 tablespoon crushed celery seed
1 tablespoon whole celery seed
1 tablespoon dried crushed oregano
1 tablespoon dried crushed thyme
1 tablespoon whole allspice seeds
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1 tablespoon whole coriander seed
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1 teaspoon Ac'cent *

Bill


----------

